# 501 and Pay Per View



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

I'm about to jump for either a 501 or 721 and am curious on how Pay Per View is handled.

Can you keep a Pay Per View permanent on the hard drive for multiple viewings? Are all the normal PVR functions available? Pause, Review, etc?

Are there any changes to this rumored?

Thanks


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Can't speak for the 721, but I've recorded PPVs on my 501 and they act like any other recording....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

If use use the ratings password feature you will have trouble. You will need to be present to type in the password, before recording.


----------

